# Bermuda Bonefish DIY



## Chopsflyfishes (Aug 26, 2018)

Headed to Bermuda for a week in may for a conference, already have Ian from jumpdembones booked for a couple days, but I would like to do some DIY wade fishing around the island on the other days. Will be bringing my two helios 3D 8 wt, as well as a 3D 10wt and a 12 of the same. Planning on all the usual suspects as far as flies, plus a couple of my special patterns, but as far as locations go, pretty stumped. So if anyone has any info they would like to share, please do so.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

I spent a week in Bermuda with the family last July. We had a great time there but it is $$$ so I was completely DIY on my visit. I am sure you will be in good hands with Ian. Where are you staying? We were near the Airport which is the opposite end of the island from the more well known bonefish flats (near Somerset Beaches). Nevertheless, I did have a shot or two at some very large bonefish and about a half dozen shots at tailing hogfish while wading or standing precariously on the rocks. They would take a good hard look at my offerings but no takers. Did hook up with a few other species while there (bar jacks and cudas mostly). Not sure if its available online but there is an article on Bermuda bones in an old issue of Fly Fishing in Saltwaters that describes some of the better flats. If you are staying near Somerset i could dig up that article and pass along the locations mentioned there. I felt like a real rookie fishing there solo. I would think with a guide and boat you're likely to have more success. Especially since the flats drop off quickly to deeper water and a boat would really help. If you are staying near the airport, i can certainly pass along the couple of spots i discovered. Just let me know.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

there is great beginner surf breaks if you are interested in that at all. I have always wanted to do a family trip there to surf and fish.


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm in the exact same position. Heading there at the end of May and even booked a day with Ian! I've done some digging and the best I can find as far as DIY places are Pompano, Munro and Cambridge beaches along with Somerset like CedarCreek mentioned.


----------



## Chopsflyfishes (Aug 26, 2018)

I’ll be staying at the Fairmont Southampton not too far from Somerset. But I’m pretty hardcore when it comes to fishing so I’m not opposed to getting up at 4 to drive to the airport end of the island if that’s where the bones/hogs are.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Chopsflyfishes said:


> I’ll be staying at the Fairmont Southampton not too far from Somerset. But I’m pretty hardcore when it comes to fishing so I’m not opposed to getting up at 4 to drive to the airport end of the island if that’s where the bones/hogs are.


Since getting around Bermuda is no quick and easy task (no rental cars for visitors, your choices are scooter rentals, buses, and taxis unless you are with a local that has a car), i would recommend trying the spots already mentioned above. I've read that west whale bay and church bay are good spots to try too and those are close to you. I used the buses a lot to get around but plan on about an hour just to get from one end of the island to the other. Taxis aren't much quicker and super expensive. In general though, there isn't much in the way of classic shallow flats (they're closer to waist deep). I usually walked the beaches before they got crowded or hopped the rocks. I think a boat would really help. I believe you can rent small whalers at a place in Somerset Bridge. If the winds are bad when you are there or you just want to try something different you could try the East end where i stayed. I'll send you a PM later for a couple of spots up that way.


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

35 years ago, there on my honeymoon (Sept), I saw bonefish everywhere while snorkeling along the shelves of swimming beaches. I strongly suspect you could catch them blind casting with a clouser bumped up the shelf.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

mightyrime said:


> there is great beginner surf breaks if you are interested in that at all. I have always wanted to do a family trip there to surf and fish.


A surf/fish vacation would be spectacular! Did the Maldives last year - 99% surf, 1% fish. Really want to do Christmas Island. Never even thought to try Bermuda for such a trip. I'll look into it.


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Wanted to bump this as I'm heading there next week. @Chopsflyfishes have you already gone?


----------

